# IUI cycles... (UK)



## HopeLoveFaith90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, new to the IUI so just trying to do some research and find out what's what...

My first question is about cycles - is it advised to do the cycles one after the other or am I able to take a break between cycles?

How many scans are involved to check for ovulation?

What's the price range? Well obviously I have a rough estimate but was told it depends on what type of drugs are used... (stimulated IUI) mine will defiantly be injectables no clomid etc 

Thanx for any replies I could really use the advise I don't know anyone who has gone through IUI 

FC and good luck


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome,

I'm not sure about the consecutive cycles or having a break sorry.

I had 2 blood tests done at different parts of my cycle one month and then the next month had a hycosy which is a scan/procedure to check tubes are patent rather than ovulation itself. then the next month I had IUI.

Prices vary massively for everything, it doesn't seem to matter how many times you ask there always seems to be surprise costs.  Clomid is really cheap - I would suggest you ask for a private prescription for that rather than paying the clinic for it (unless of course it's included in the cost of your treatment). WE only paid just over £10 for that from boots for 3 cycles worth. The trigger shot was fairly expensive and so is the cyclogest.

It's def worth asking for a full list of blood tests you will need and then go to your GP and ask how many they will do for you, this takes time - 2 -3 weeks rather than the 2 - 3 days the clinic can do them in. However you could save hundreds. In total I think we've spent about £800 on bloods as our GP wouldn't do them or would do some but far too slowly. But I know lots of gPS will.

Hope that helps
x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*HopeLoveFaith*, don't know about the cost of drugs or how many scans, I had natural cycles. 
I did do one cycle after another though. We did march then June and then July. 
Best of luck x


----------

